# Great Quote By Dimitrova on Divas



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A friend gave me many old Opera News along with a two foot stack of old lps including over a dozen by Sutherland!!! One opera news had a great article on Dimitrova, who referencing another post of mine spent many years in South America. When asked about being a diva:" Remember. There are many divas, but only someone with a voice can be a prima donna." I love it. She was very late getting success in Europe and America.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A friend gave me many old Opera News along with a two foot stack of old lps including over a dozen by Sutherland!!! One opera news had a great article on Dimitrova, who referencing another post of mine spent many years in South America. When asked about being a diva:" Remember. There are many divas, but only someone with a voice can be a prima donna." I love it. She was very late getting success in Europe and America.


She had a great voice and agility, too. I saw her in *Il Trovatore*. She switched to mezzo later on (I think she sang Amneris).


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> She had a great voice and agility, too. I saw her in *Il Trovatore*. She switched to mezzo later on (I think she sang Amneris).


Actually her voice was so big she could sing both parts in Aida at the same time in her career, alternating between Aida and Amneris. While she was singing Turandot and Norma she frequently sang Amneris and was considered one of the best Amneris singers around. She started out singing Abagaille at 25!!!!!!! What a way to start your career. After Sutherland stopped singing Norma she was one of the major Normas around for years and did a marvelous job in the role. She had the massive voice with considerable agility that so few singers have in abundance for that role.


----------

